
Did glitch help Amazon escape early questions in Washington hearing? - stx
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-tech-congress-glitches/did-glitch-help-amazon-escape-early-questions-in-washington-hearing-idUSKCN24U361
======
jjcon
Weird and sad to see Reuter’s using such a clickbaity headline

~~~
happytoexplain
Am I missing something? It seems like a good description to me. If you're
referring to the fact that it's a question, normally that's clickbait because
the article answers the question, but in this case it doesn't/can't.

~~~
jjcon
I’m referring to the fact that the title makes it sound like something
nefarious and as always you can answer any headline that’s a question with the
answer - no.

